# candy gold over chrome



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

it is possible to get a 24k gold look with candy gold over chrome?
if so how should it be prep?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

no, just looks like yellow chrome.


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

So if I wanted to paint my spokes candy blue how should I prep them


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

question is how the hell you gonna get any top coat to stick to the chrome without sanding it and spraying an epoxy etch.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 20 2010, 04:19 PM~19119622
> *question is how the hell you gonna get any top coat to stick to the chrome without sanding it and spraying an epoxy etch.
> *


theres a few products out there for it actually, sikkens makes a good clear adhesion promoter for this, a lot of guys use it to clearcoat polished aluminum parts.


----------



## scanlessfool (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you talking about color chrome like the one's below:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 22 2010, 03:40 AM~19124061
> *theres a few products out there for it actually, sikkens makes a good clear adhesion promoter for this, a lot of guys use it to clearcoat polished aluminum parts.
> *


 ive never used it... does it hold up? or if i hit it with the pressure washer is it gonna come off like a snake skin.... :dunno:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Nov 21 2010, 02:51 PM~19125569
> *Are you talking about color chrome like the one's below:
> 
> 
> ...


thats it. :0 
will i get that same color?


----------



## scanlessfool (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTY661_@Nov 23 2010, 07:07 PM~19147240
> *thats it.  :0
> will i get that same color?
> *


I don't know man. From what I was told when speaking to the guy, there are two ways to do it, one more effective than the other. It's also difficult to find a place that does color chrome. I would recommend the site on the pictures, but I waited 8 months to get a set of front and rear calipers color chromed, as well as brackets, and even then they apparently couldn't get the candy to adhere to the chrome so I got stuck with just chrome calipers and brackets.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Nov 24 2010, 11:59 AM~19152950
> *I don't know man. From what I was told when speaking to the guy, there are two ways to do it, one more effective than the other. It's also difficult to find a place that does color chrome. I would recommend the site on the pictures, but I waited 8 months to get a set of front and rear calipers color chromed, as well as brackets, and even then they apparently couldn't get the candy to adhere to the chrome so I got stuck with just chrome calipers and brackets.
> *


damn,i though it was just all easy,spray bull dog on the chrome and spray the candy on top and then clear. but i guess it something more to it.


----------

